# Favorite Haunted Attraction



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I gotta say, at this point it's a tie between Spooky World in Foxboro, MA, and Witch's Woods in Nashoba Valley. Spooky World is great, but it's been better, and if Witch's Woods keeps stepping it up, I think they'll take top spot. WW does have that kick ass Hayride that Spooky World lacks these days.

What's your favorite Haunted Hangouts?


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I gotta say, at this point it's a tie between Spooky World in Foxboro, MA, and Witch's Woods in Nashoba Valley. Spooky World is great, but it's been better, and if Witch's Woods keeps stepping it up, I think they'll take top spot. WW does have that kick ass Hayride that Spooky World lacks these days.
> 
> What's your favorite Haunted Hangouts?


Spooky World has gone downhill, since they got rid of the hayride IMO.
WW is much better. The hayride is my favorite attraction.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Another of my favorites is Barrett's Haunted Mansion. It's just a one-house attraction, but it's a great show throughout the whole thing. The best part about it is they completely change it every year. They don't even recycle one single room from one year to the next, so you never know what to expect around each corner.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

As we have loads of new people here since this thread's creation, I'd like to bump it up and see what everyone's favorite Haunted/Dark attractions are.

These days, I say Barrett's is the best. It's different every year and you're sent through in your group alone, not in the typical "hurry them all up single file for maximum throughput" fashion of most haunted attractions.

Witch's woods comes in second, only because of the incridibly long queue lines at each of their houses and the bitter cold weather and lack of places to warm up a bit.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I used to like jasons woods and eastern state pen but both started to go down hill a few years ago and i actually have not gone to any for a few years due to lack of time. this year we will make fresh rounds with one every weekend


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I would say my own. LOL! Sorry, but the last haunted house I had time to go visit was about four years ago and it is no longer in existence. You see, in my area, there aren't that many great haunts available to us. I could travel an hour and a half and go to Pirates of Emerson which I've read is A+++.
As far as Hayrides and Haunted Trails, it just isn't heard of much in California. I couldn't believe some of my crew didn't know what a Haunted Trail was.  
I guess that's something different that we have to offer. I will truly miss our trail when we transfer to a building next season.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

We had one up here a while back that was interactive (Dead Haven), and that one was pretty neat for its originality and how much it changed from year to year. They've since lost the building they were using, though, and don't seem to be reviving the haunt without it.

So barring that, it's the Haunted Hollow. They unfortunately reuse many of the same scenes and props year after year, and each year the quality of the actors drops, but they have quite a few of those awesome Devious Concoctions props and it's nice to get to see them up close and in action.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was reading CCs blog this morning about Dolly Parton's Spooky Mine. And no he wasn't being perverted. LOL. She is building a Spooky mine and it should be completed in 2007. Check it out here.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I have not been able to travel and see the big attractions so the only ones I know of are my local ones. The two I go to each year is the Lazarus maze in Ogden and Nightmare on 13th Street in Slat Lake City...both are pretty nice for local haunted houses.

http://www.lazarusmaze.com/

http://www.nightmareon13th.com/


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ive only been to one once, victorian mansion in nh


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow I guess we are spoiled in the tri-state(del,nj,pa) area there are at least 20 big haunts within 30 min drive.
Although i must admit we have not been to any in afew years lines to long.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I guess Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Orlando is my favorite. The first 2-3 years was the best, though. They've softened it up a bit since the thing first started and especially after Sept. 11.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

When I was a kid in SoCal, we used to go to Knott's Scary Farm. Haven't been in years, but I hear it's also gone way downhill. Apparently, scary isn't "PC". Anyway, one year I worked a haunt in Norfolk called "Phantom's Hollow". There was a very small group of paid actors/technicians and the rest of us were volunteers. It was a blast and everyone seemed to have a good time. It was a hayride through various scenes from pirates to vampires (me). At the end they would ask riders to fill out a survey to rate the attraction and list their favorite scenes. It was always fun to see my scene make the cut. I've been to a few professional haunts, but they seem to concentrate on just being dark with people jumping out at you. I prefer the home haunts that have more TLC and creativity.


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nightmare on 13th in Salt Lake City is great.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm still a big fan of Disney's Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. I love the atmosphere and all of the optical illusions and the mixture of humor and spookiness.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

mrklaw said:


> I'm still a big fan of Disney's Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. I love the atmosphere and all of the optical illusions and the mixture of humor and spookiness.


Have you been there when they do the "Nightmare Before Christmas" setup? That is really cool.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Mollitor Haunted Haven is very good. I will be attending Valleyscare this year, we will see how that turns out.


----------



## Big Ogre (Aug 23, 2006)

Even though I operate one myself called The Haunted Forest Of Carousel I still find time to go to 1 to 3 every year, or if we get rained out since it's an outdoor attraction I sometimes guest act at another place.

My favorites are located in Ohio where of course I am and they are The Akron Schoolhouse & Laboratory, The Factory Of Terror & Bloodview Haunted House with The Legion Of Terror Acting Troupe. (Holds a tender place in my evil heart since I started there and scared countless people the first 6 years of my haunt career.)

I'm hoping this year to make it to Ghostly Maner in Sandusky, Haunted Hydroin Freemont and Horror Hotel in Chatfield.


----------

